# 2015 40k releases



## Zion

According to BoLS at least:



> * 40K: The Codices of 2015 *
> 
> *The Army Books: *
> (release order is unknown, but the last rumors reported Necrons first)
> 
> - Necrons
> - Dark Angels
> - Chaos Marines
> - Sororitas
> - Chaos Daemons
> 
> *The "Special Armies"*
> This category are the new rumored "small codex armies" that have only a handful of units, short pagecount codices, and are entirely new to the game (or have been out of print for decades).
> 
> - Harlequins (rumors say Februrary more regularly)
> - Others (conflicting chatter of everything from Ad-Mech to Genestealer Cult, and even more exotic factions...)
> 
> In general these are the "Imperial Knight" type releases this year - designed to make a big splash and spike sales due to the fact the faction is entirely new miniatures. Look for 1-2 of these this year.


I want to believe in Sisters getting a release this year, but I'm not going to hold my breath on it.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

I Feel a great disturbance in the warp, as if millions of heretics suddenly cried out in terror and were then burned alive. I fear something glorious has happened. 

The "special army" thing sounds interesting, didn't they do that with the Tempestra? sounds like an interesting way to splash diversity into a army via allies without blowing your budget too much.


----------



## MidnightSun

Please, GW, give Dark Angels a good Codex so I can finally sell mine...


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Don't DA already have a hardback codex?


----------



## Nordicus

Khorne's Fist said:


> Don't DA already have a hardback codex?


6th edition aye - All the 6th needs to be updated to 7th standard (Orks was the first I believe), where LoW are in there and with formations etc.


----------



## bitsandkits

Khorne's Fist said:


> Don't DA already have a hardback codex?


they do, though it is a sixth edition codex and is 2 years old so i suppose is fair game if all others are to be updated to seventh too, plus they are an exceptionally popular space marine chapter, also i have noticed the ravenwing battle force has dropped off my order list so there could be some truth in it, might just be a quick rehash and new box art for the models without any new units, they did pretty well last time they were released in terms of new models,but i also wouldnt be too shocked to see some plastic characters,plastic chaplains in terminator armour? maybe a new dread?chaplain dread? deathwing dread? then again the blood angels picked up arguably two plastic kits they really didnt need, with the tactical and terminator assault squads, so dark angels could effectively roll up with any new plastic kit, so its not worth trying to guess.

looking at the list of possible releases its a perfectly sensible list, i honestly cant see GW not releasing Sisters this year, i dont think the range could be allowed to go on for yet another year without giving the players a new codex and new minis.


----------



## Vaz

GW seem to be less releasing new models, and now just rehashing the rules. I'm hoping for good things for Dark Angels - after all, Nids are now about the most powerful army out there, but look how 6th ed treated them.


----------



## Zion

From Bolter and Chainsword:


Ishagu said:


> A Hardback Sororitas Codex with plastic kits. I was told something similar by someone in the know not long ago. It could be true...


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Zion said:


> - Harlequins (rumors say Februrary more regularly)


This would make my year...


----------



## Achaylus72

Space Vermin, Tyranids quake in fear.:good:


----------



## Achaylus72

Zion said:


> From Bolter and Chainsword:


 
Yeah heard that one in 2009/2010/2011/2012/2013/2014 and now 2015, a gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Zion

Bolter and Chainsword was only posting in response to the BoLS rumor. One person was claiming they heard 2016.

Either way I've started squirreling money away so when it comes out I can get all the nice stuff I want since I'll be starting the army again from scratch.


----------



## venomlust

An exciting proposition, to get an update to C:CSM. But what, will they then update Black Legion and Crimson Slaughter, as well? I guess there wouldn't really be a reason to update them, though. Just a few army-wide rules and different wargear.

Must not take away my Axe of Blind Fury, though. That is my ONE request! Change anything else, short of my Juggerlord and his axe.


----------



## Loli

Zion said:


> Bolter and Chainsword was only posting in response to the BoLS rumor. One person was claiming they heard 2016.
> 
> Either way I've started squirreling money away so when it comes out I can get all the nice stuff I want since I'll be starting the army again from scratch.


Same, I know people poo poo the idea of Sisters getting an update but I'm optimistic, especially in this current era where once 'Crons get done all the armies will be updated to within one edition. So if Sisters get done I'm optimistic it will be during 7th. So I've started saving up some money for the possible day they get a release. Admittedly if 8th comes around a still no Sisters then my confidence and optimism will be completely shot. 

I do hope this whole mini dexes is a thing that continues though, I know some people are very fond of Imperial Knights and Tempestus. It us also a nice way to keep the game without having to 'overhaul' each book 'needlessly' every edition. It gives things like Harliequins and Ad Mech abit of game time and a way to get models. Almost reminds me of the old Codex approved.


----------



## Zion

@Loli GW does seem to be digging back into 2nd Edition for inspiration and ideas. Honestly I like it. A lot of popular stuff is coming back and the mini-rule sets do a lot to expand the game.


----------



## Zion

New update from Faeit:



> *via Steve the Warboss*
> EARLY - MID JAN
> Skaven (confirmed)
> 
> LATE JAN
> Necrons
> 
> EARLY - MID FEB
> Harlequin
> 
> LATE FEB - MID MAR
> Endtimes : Archaon
> 
> LATE MAR
> CSM Suppliment
> 
> EARLY - MID APR
> Adeptus Mechanicus
> 
> LATE APR - MID MAY
> Warhammer Fantasy 9th (or a new Game called "Warhammer")
> 
> LATE MAY
> Maybe Sororitas
> 
> EARLY JUN
> New Warhammer Starter Set​


----------



## GuiltySparc

hmm, so it doesn't look like they are doing a whole new CSM codex, just a supplement? Trying to decide if i want to go ahead and buy some new CSM models or hold off for the update.


----------



## Tawa

CSM Sprinkles....? opcorn:


----------



## HydroCanuck

Sigh. I just bought my DA codex less than a week ago. Probably should have checked if a new one was coming before buying it


----------



## otasolgryn

i also notice that the 2 factions who REALLY REALLY need an update/change/brutal beating aint there. Eldar and Tau.

New codex to them please.


----------



## Kreuger

Zion said:


> @Loli GW does seem to be digging back into 2nd Edition for inspiration and ideas. Honestly I like it. A lot of popular stuff is coming back and the mini-rule sets do a lot to expand the game.


I know this thread is a little dated, but I want to agree with you here. 2nd ed wad my heyday, and I still have a soft spot for it. I miss saving throw modifiers damnit!


----------



## Zion

otasolgryn said:


> i also notice that the 2 factions who REALLY REALLY need an update/change/brutal beating aint there. Eldar and Tau.
> 
> New codex to them please.


And if/when they get and update my bet is Tau get a clamshell or two at most and are largely instead a rules update. IF Eldar get plastics they'll probably be jetbikes OR SOME aspect warriors.

The list only goes to Jun anyways. It's early Feb right now. We still have time to see them updated. In the mean time they need to adapt to being able to handle the improved durability of Necrons because a lot of the old tricks don't work. Necrons may not be the best at dishing out huge numbers of wounds or shots compared to a lot of armies, but they can sure as hell take them and that is an advantage people will need to work around. 

Who knows, maybe Grey Knights will start taking Psylencers seriously just because they have Force.


----------



## venomlust

Hopefully GW keeps up the pace of these releases, because if they do I can easily see us getting all books replaced within the next year (+/- a few months, maybe).

I'm sorta surprised GW didn't release a dual Harlequin/Eldar Jetbike. I totally thought that was going to happen for some reason. Maybe the Harlequin bike is too big, or something.

That's what SHE sai-- :suicide:


----------



## tu_shan82

Kreuger said:


> I know this thread is a little dated, but I want to agree with you here. 2nd ed wad my heyday, and I still have a soft spot for it. I miss saving throw modifiers damnit!


Myself I miss sustained fire dice, they were cool.


----------



## Tawa

Zion said:


> IF Eldar get plastics they'll probably be jetbikes OR SOME aspect warriors.


Jetbikes are on the way. 



tu_shan82 said:


> Myself I miss sustained fire dice, they were cool.


Triple jam. Ka-Boom!!! :laugh:


----------



## Matcap

I'm just disappointed the rumored new DA upgrade set seems to have been wishlisting. (Oh and a small codex adjustment would be nice so I don't get stomped by my brothers Tau everytime).


----------



## Nordicus

I still call bullocks on the CSM only getting a supplement. The rumor was a Khorne supplement, and right now Fantasy is getting a Khorne themed End Times. I think the guy who overheard the rumor mixed up Fantasy and 40k.

I will stick to CSM getting a new book. Right now the focus is to get all 6th up to 7th standards, and them only releasing a supplement makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## SilverTabby

A world eaters codex has been on the books for the last 7 years. There was talk of it back when I was in the studio.


----------



## Bindi Baji

SilverTabby said:


> A world eaters codex has been on the books for the last 7 years. There was talk of it back when I was in the studio.


It's a fairly consistent rumour that pops up itself fairly consistently


----------



## Nordicus

Which only makes me believe it less. It seems to be the "go-to rumor" when concerning Chaos. I think they will roll it in the newest codex and give the CSM something similar to chapter tactics - Including the World Eaters.

We will see what happens!


----------



## GuiltySparc

Matcap said:


> I'm just disappointed the rumored new DA upgrade set seems to have been wishlisting. (Oh and a small codex adjustment would be nice so I don't get stomped by my brothers Tau everytime).


word...fucking tau. Played a game over the weekend against tau. I don't mind most of their rules, they are shooty and good at it, which is fine, but the smart missile systems are broken. A unit of 3 broadsides shooting 12 S5, ignores cover, ignores LOS, rerolls misses and lets put interceptor on there to boot is just ridiculous.


----------



## venomlust

I suppose all the rumors could be total nonsense and we will be stuck with our codex until 8th edition. That would be pitiful. Can't really make our book that much worse. *hears thunder booming overhead*


----------



## Zion

venomlust said:


> I suppose all the rumors could be total nonsense and we will be stuck with our codex until 8th edition. That would be pitiful. Can't really make our book that much worse. *hears thunder booming overhead*


Well with IA 13 the book has gotten some stuff that helps. It's not perfect, but it's a start.


----------



## Uveron

Zion said:


> Well with IA 13 the book has gotten some stuff that helps. It's not perfect, but it's a start.


IA 13 has some very good stuff in it, and as long as you stay away from ultra comp play, it creates a very fun list to play..


----------



## venomlust

Uveron said:


> IA 13 has some very good stuff in it, and as long as you stay away from ultra comp play, it creates a very fun list to play..


Yeah, I picked up a Relic Sicaran, Fire Raptor, and Hell Blade. I'm also going to build a counts-as-Zarakynel Khornate Warlord on a Carnosaur. The Rapier batteries are also nice. Hopefully one day I'll make some of those, too.

There are lots of cool units, and I guess your stipulation about staying away from ultra-comp play has a lot of merit, but I can't help but be bothered by the obscene point costs and crappy Legacies of Ruin.

Even with all that whining, I love the book. It's just awesome and it feels good to revel in the heresy.

Really, the issue is the codex. It's just so blah. Doesn't mean in its current form it isn't fun or even sometimes competitive. *Sorry all, the point wasn't to beat a dead horse. I swear.*

I just think it's sorta wishful thinking to assume we're even getting a new book for 7th. I would gladly accept one, but GW really could just call it a day and roll out supplement after supplement since CSM/DA/SM/Tau/Eldar/Daemons already have hardback books. They could get our money by releasing an updated codex that includes new Lords of War and Formations, but couldn't they just as easily release those as supplements or dataslates?


----------



## Zion

I do think a 7th edition book is coming, I just don't think CSM are next. I mean we're looking at a Fantasy Release for March (with any Daemon models likely getting a 40k rules release as well), and while April is up in the air right now (though my money is on a small release) May is looking like the 9th Ed Fantasy drop. So _right now_ we're probably looking at a conservative estimate of later summer or fall before we really see things rolling (and that's assuming we're lucking and get Sisters in the early-mid Summer).


----------



## Bindi Baji

Zion said:


> I do think a 7th edition book is coming, I just don't think CSM are next.


worst case scenario would probably be next year, the speed things things are now at


----------



## Zion

Bindi Baji said:


> worst case scenario would probably be next year, the speed things things are now at


Very, very true.


----------



## venomlust

That would only give me more time to save up for the inevitable hundreds I'll be dropping when it finally does come out, so it's all good!


----------



## Zion

venomlust said:


> That would only give me more time to save up for the inevitable hundreds I'll be dropping when it finally does come out, so it's all good!


Sounds like me regarding the eventual Sisters release...when I'm not looking at my Thousand Sons army and what I need for that.


----------



## venomlust

Zion said:


> Sounds like me regarding the eventual Sisters release...when I'm not looking at my Thousand Sons army and what I need for that.


Thousand Sons, eh? You poor, poor soul :angel:.


----------



## Zion

venomlust said:


> Thousand Sons, eh? You poor, poor soul :angel:.


I do seem to like to play armies that aren't known for being very strong. 

At least they look good. :laugh:


----------



## venomlust

Zion said:


> I do seem to like to play armies that aren't known for being very strong.
> 
> At least they look good. :laugh:


That they do. I'd be curious, fluffwise, what a Thousand Sons warband looks like. They can't _all_ be Rubricae and robots.


----------



## otasolgryn

yes, yes they can 

also, there is jusy something about sisters... a usefull codex would be so very welcome


----------



## Zion

venomlust said:


> That they do. I'd be curious, fluffwise, what a Thousand Sons warband looks like. They can't _all_ be Rubricae and robots.


What I've gathered from the _Ahriman_ books and _Battle for the Fang_ it's pretty much Sorcerers, Rubricae and occasionally squishy cultists or Traitor Guard.

That said I'm pretty sure if you're creative you can pull anything off with the right look.


----------



## venomlust

So I s'pose you get the "character," so to speak, from the Sorcerers alone? I need to check those books out.


----------



## Zion

venomlust said:


> So I s'pose you get the "character," so to speak, from the Sorcerers alone? I need to check those books out.


Well for the most part, I mean you get hints of things in _Ahriman: Exile_ but I don't want to really spoil things.


----------



## venomlust

*EDIT*

Dang haha you beat me to it on the other thread!:ireful2:

@Zion, looks like you're gonna be happier than you thought (IF rumors come true):

http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2015/02/40k-rumors-sororitas-foes.html



> The birds are chirping in the trees and word of the Sororitas and the Ruinous Powers are ahead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warhammer 40,000 Summer Campaign this year:
> 
> Sororitas and Space marines are the Imperial side
> 
> Tzeentch is the focus of the antagonists with multiple new kits:
> 
> – Plastic Lord of Change
> 
> – New Tzeentch Daemon unit
> 
> – New Tzeentch CSM unit (perhaps new plastic Thousand Sons – Rubric Marines)
> 
> Look for this campaign on the far side of WFB 9th which is occurring earlier in the year.


----------



## Zion

Well if true GW has a LOT of my money coming up.


----------



## MidnightSun

I've seen a couple of Thousand Sons warbands use Sorcerors on Disks/in Terminator Armour as Obliterators with their Obliterator Weapons counting as various spells, which adds a bit of variety.


----------



## Zion

That Disc does look pretty good. I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## neferhet

From Bols, some hours ago:
""When we see multiple rumormongers chiming in on the same topic in short order, you know something is up. Look what the old reliable sources are saying:



First Darnok gets the party started:

My latest information has 9th for summer. May has something else coming.

Then Harry adds a dash or reliability:

You are laughing now. This will cause a ***** storm of similar proportions on the 40K boards to the one we have been enjoying on the fantasy side.

Finally throws gasoline on the fire:

Oh you guys are gonna love it. ""

I really hope the fluff moves on to M42...


----------



## Nordicus

neferhet said:


> I really hope the fluff moves on to M42...


----------



## TechPr1est

so with these fantasy rumors swirling about, my brother and i are afraid to buy, play and model our fantasy stuff, for fear of them all becoming redundant.

how trustworthy are these sources exactly?


----------



## Loli

TechPr1est said:


> so with these fantasy rumors swirling about, my brother and i are afraid to buy, play and model our fantasy stuff, for fear of them all becoming redundant.
> 
> how trustworthy are these sources exactly?


I'd ignore them for purposes of playing, at most you are looking at rules overhaul and a change to how you play and organise armies. Nothing will probably be illegal, so you and your brother are fine more or less. 

With regards to rumours of any variety, just take salt with it until images appear. It's a very good rule that people tend to ignore as they get bombarded with vague interpretations, prophecies from Doom sounding names. I'm a Sisters of Battle player so their is more salt running through my body right now than any other substance that can be formed using the English alphabet.


----------



## neferhet

Also this: NEW POWER ARMOUR MARK 9??

via duffybear1988 on Warseer
Ohhhhhh what about MK9 power armour?
Hot off the production line.

Here's what I know -
I have been told that there is a new mark of power armour coming at some point in the future. This is to help GW protect it's IP, so expect the design to be different from any previous version. It has been suggested that it looks a bit like Ironman's armour, but I haven't seen it so I don't know how close this is to reality. I don't have a time frame for the arrival and I don't know if old kits will be phased out or if they will remain alongside it. I'm guessing/hoping that older kits will remain as they are and all new kits will feature mark IX armour. This makes the most sense to me, but then this is GW we are talking about here.

That's all I know at this stage and Harry probably knows more than me about what's coming because he's hinting at bigger shocks.


----------



## venomlust

Maybe something's coming, maybe not. Feels like we're being trolled.


----------



## LukeValantine

I don't know, since the last sisters of battle release I have kind of given up any hope of them ever getting any real attention. (On the plus side my CSM's are soon to have a bunch of female traitor guard so that's something).


----------



## Bindi Baji

neferhet said:


> -
> I have been told that there is a new mark of power armour coming at some point in the future. This is to help GW protect it's IP


Oh dear, those words "This is to help GW protect it's IP"
every time there is a new rumour with zero evidence, 
this is the apparent reason behind it, even when it makes no sense.

For that bit to make sense, GW would be removing the other marks of power armour,
can anyone actually see that happening?,
no, nor my dog...........

A "new" mark of armour being added is somewhat unlikely, but possible


----------



## Loli

neferhet said:


> Also this: NEW POWER ARMOUR MARK 9??
> 
> via duffybear1988 on Warseer
> Ohhhhhh what about MK9 power armour?
> Hot off the production line.
> 
> Here's what I know -
> I have been told that there is a new mark of power armour coming at some point in the future. This is to help GW protect it's IP, so expect the design to be different from any previous version. It has been suggested that it looks a bit like Ironman's armour, but I haven't seen it so I don't know how close this is to reality. I don't have a time frame for the arrival and I don't know if old kits will be phased out or if they will remain alongside it. I'm guessing/hoping that older kits will remain as they are and all new kits will feature mark IX armour. This makes the most sense to me, but then this is GW we are talking about here.
> 
> That's all I know at this stage and Harry probably knows more than me about what's coming because he's hinting at bigger shocks.


What a load of bollocks. I'm an avid Marvel Reader and while I certainly haven't read every Iron Man comic and side appearance in other titles, but I've read more than enough to know that there is very little similarity between Power Armour and Iron Man's various armours. Other than covering the body, having various armours that have progressed over the years that's aboit it. Heck if that's the case then just remove Tau now for Heavy Gundam use.


----------



## Zion

MIX strikes me as odd since MVIII is the current top of the line model and hasn't even gotten out to every chapter yet, and those who have it have less sets of it than they do Terminator armor.

I'm not doubting we could see a new variant, I just doubt that it's actually MIX.


----------



## Ravion

New MK armor?! I smell a troll.....:security:


----------



## MidnightSun

"GW is making a new pattern of armour to protect it's IP"
"Looks like Iron Man"

Most distinctive 40k thing, that has stayed basically the same since Rogue Trader? Space Marines.

Not gonna change em. I don't think GW can afford another giant bronze statue to stand outside Warhammer World.


----------



## Asamodai

Yeah Space Marine's and their design are pretty distinctive. Saying they're doing a new design to protect their IP that looks like another massive IP is ridiculous. I'm not saying we won't see a new Mark. Especially if these vague rumours of a major 40k event this year are accurate. But I doubt it'd be that far different from the current and that extensive in it's use.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

According to the timeline mkVIII armour is only now working it's way into most chapters, being issued to veterans or squad sgts. Can't see another one coming out any time soon. Calling this one BS.


----------



## Bindi Baji

Get comfy kids and use your imagination for this advert;

A huge banner announces:

Warhammer 40,000

A low pitched guitar whines in the background,
some lightning flickers across the screen
A deep booming west country accent speaks
"This year, we take back the galaxy"
in the background a silhouette forms,
what appears to be a huge man with, er, possibly a squirrel on his head, stands there
several guitars begin playing 80's sleaze rock
there seem to be more forms in the darkness
*rubs eyes*
It looks like Motley Crue, in power armour,?.
*rubs eyes again*
*checks medication*
It now looks like Bon Jovi in power armour:scratchhead:


"In the galaxies darkest hour, thunder armour will return and save us all"


----------



## Brother Cato

MidnightSun said:


> "GW is making a new pattern of armour to protect it's IP"
> "Looks like Iron Man"


That would be hilarious. Though of note, we already have "Space Marines" with that sort of armor. Behold.



MidnightSun said:


> Most distinctive 40k thing, that has stayed basically the same since Rogue Trader? Space Marines.
> 
> Not gonna change em. I don't think GW can afford another giant bronze statue to stand outside Warhammer World.


Then again, they already did change after Rogue Trader didn't they? I seem to recall the MK VI armor being the armor type Rogue Trader used, with the "Derpy Stormtrooper" MK VII being introduced afterwards.


----------



## MidnightSun

Brother Cato said:


> Then again, they already did change after Rogue Trader didn't they? I seem to recall the MK VI armor being the armor type Rogue Trader used, with the "Derpy Stormtrooper" MK VII being introduced afterwards.


Apart from Mk1, all the patterns of Power Armour share basically the same distinctive silhouette and features.


----------



## Brother Cato

MidnightSun said:


> Apart from Mk1, all the patterns of Power Armour share basically the same distinctive silhouette and features.


In personal opinion, I don't think we'll be seeing a drastic reduction in the size of pauldrons if anyone's thinking that. There's protecting your IP and then theres going rather bonkers :biggrin:


----------



## venomlust

From BoLS Lounge, originally from Warseer I guess: *BOLD* added for emphasis.



> Welp, I feel bad for starting this whole brouhaha, since it's looking increasingly likely to have just been panic-driven speculation on my part. Uh, apologies?
> 
> Anyway, in case you've missed it, looks like the Big May Release is looking like it'll be...*drumroll*...plastic Horus Heresy releases from GW proper. Crazy stuff. First, you have the ever-reliable Hastings tossing out hints, then Tzen over at B&C (who I can vouch for personally) giving a peek at some tips he received recently. Tzen's post is a bit more comprehensive:
> 
> Quote Originally Posted by Tzen at B&C
> Please take this information with a huge wad of salt. I was really tempted not to post this at all, because a lot of the time rumours are just so wrong its laughable.
> 
> I was sent this information over several e-mails and this is the best I can do to put the releases into some chronological order. It could be very wrong.
> 
> Here's some bits of info:
> 
> - There's mark 9 power armored marines on the way.
> 
> - Sister of battle are shortly after summer, just after WFB 9th ed.
> 
> - Horus Heresy is about to become very big, with Games Workshop building on the success of Forge Worlds game. This includes new plastic kits for Warhammer 30,000.
> 
> Current release schedule to my knowledge looks some thing like this:
> 
> Harlequins.
> Archaon End times - Bloodthirster and Khorne Chaos Warrior kits.
> 
> Khorne Chaos space marine supplement.
> 
> Adeptus Mechanicus.
> 
> 30K box set during the "red week" in May - This is a period of time staff members cannot take time off from the shops.
> 
> Some follow up releases to support the new rules set for 30k.
> 
> Then WFB 9th rules.
> 
> Horus Heresy releases
> 
> Mark 9 Power armoured marines.
> 
> WFB Releases for the Empire and Chaos - This includes the starter kit for WFB 9th ed.
> 
> Sister of Battle (Actually a codex: Ecclesiarchy, but not called that).
> 
> *This is by my own admission just guess work based on what I have been e-mailed. I don't know if the order is correct or not. Or even if it is complete crap. I just thought it would be nice to share. This is an experiment, I don't normally post anything without visible proof.
> Have fun speculating, kids*.


----------



## Vaz

Why is it all of a sudden we keep hearing about "Red Week" now that it's popped up on one rumour thread?


----------



## Uveron

Vaz said:


> Why is it all of a sudden we keep hearing about "Red Week" now that it's popped up on one rumour thread?


Because it gives credibility that GW is a well organised machine! which is what the Conspiracy theroys need...


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Finally rumourmongers have caught on about plastic heresy in May.

I did tell you that Sisters were not going to be a May release.


----------



## Zion

Stephen_Newman said:


> Finally rumourmongers have caught on about plastic heresy in May.
> 
> I did tell you that Sisters were not going to be a May release.


Yeah, I already got that confirmed like last week.


----------



## Zion

Lords of Wargaming has spoken up about this year:


Lords of War Gaming said:


> 9th Ed Fantasy, new 40k campaign stater, a couple of one off 40k board games, etc..


Regarding the board games:


Lords of War Gaming said:


> One will drop April/May and one in November. For now, I can't say.


----------



## Matcap

Natfka has a big round-up on the rumors so far: http://natfka.blogspot.nl/2015/02/admech-30k-assassins-and-sisters-of.html

Total text in spoiler cause it's alot: summary below it: 





> via 75hastings69
> Right guys there are several separate rumours that folks are getting mixed
> up. So I'll at least split it up a little for you. THIS IS NOT RELEASE
> ORDER, just to help separate the rumours. IT ALSO ISN'T A FULL LIST OF THIS
> YEARS 40K RELEASES, in fact some of these may be early next year. NONE OF
> THESE ARE WFB BASED.
> 
> Admech Codex & models (full release)
> ***** Codex & Models (Harlequin sized release)
> ***** Codex & Models (Harlequin sized release)
> ***** Standalone Boxed "historical game" models from which will form part
> of "a full range" (notice I didn't say existing range )
> ***** Standalone Boxed Game models from which will form part of an existing
> range
> 
> I haven't heard anything about mark 9 armour so don't associate it with any
> of the above.
> 
> 
> Hastings and Lords of War Gaming also said Sisters of Battle will not be
> coming out this year at all, LoWG on their Facebook and Hastings on Warseer.
> 
> Question by drbored on Warseer (hastings response is afterwards)
> Sad about Sisters, but let's work on the rest of these.
> When you say 'Harlequin-sized release' you mean in terms of number of kits?
> So it COULD be a main codex (like Space Marines or whatevs) getting about
> as many models as the Harlequins got, or are we talking about smaller
> forces like the Militarum Tempestus and Harlequin-style releases with new
> Codices?
> 
> Also I think it's pretty clear that the 'full range' is going to become
> GW's plastic 30k stuff, which means the boxed 'historical game' is going to
> be Horus Heresy based, or am I just off the mark?
> 
> 75hastings69 Response
> I mean Harlequin sized as in number of kits, i.e. a few characters, a
> troops kit, a larger kit and a transport. Or thereabouts One kind of has a
> main codex, kind of, and it's been mentioned on this very thread. The other
> has also been mentioned on another thread, the one that got moved for not
> having any news or rumours in.... even though it actually contained quite a
> bit. In fact I suppose you might say the 2nd has a main codex too (kind of)
> 
> You sir are on the mark
> 
> It's HH as stated above.
> 
> I think there's a misunderstanding here. BOTH new standalone games will have their model contents released. The first being HH, will see models released as part of the 30k range. The 2nd boxed game models will be released as part of 40k range, part that is currently only available in finecast and not deathwatch before anyone says it again.
> 
> 
> Second 'box game' is based on Officio Assasinorum.
> via Hastings
> rearrange this:-
> 
> thesecondboxgameisbasedaroundassassnis
> 
> 
> drbored
> I'm honestly really hoping that Chaos Space Marines gets some attention. Let's get some properly sized Plague Marines, updated Khorne Berzerkers, and Noise Marines and Thousand Sons that aren't half Finecast, kthxbai
> 
> Also thanks 75hastings, this is awesome stuff and makes me pretty excited for the future!
> Oh they will
> 
> Hastings Response
> But not as part of the stuff in this thread, well unless you count the bad SM as CSM? (if you know what I mean)
> 
> 
> I have heard that there might be a plastic GD, plastic daemons, and plastic CSM kit for a certain god at some point later this year (and no it's not Khorne!)
> 
> Hastings Wrapping things up
> So from the list we have:-
> Admech Codex & models (full release)
> **** Codex & models (Harelquin sized release already mentioned on thread)
> **** Codex & models (Harelquin sized release already mentioned on thread)
> HH Standalone box game, on sale for a few months, then models become part of 30k range.
> 
> Assassins Standalone box game, on sale for a few months, then models become part of the 40k range.
> 
> Not Arbites, Not CSM in any form, subtract from those listed. Although I did say that DA might get an update AND that there may be a 40k release of a GD, Deamons and CSM for a god that isn't Khorne at some time later in the year.
> 
> Deathwatch
> Genestealer Cult
> 
> Then separately DA & Tzeentch type stuff. Oh but don't rule out the missing GDs etc. they're all done
> 
> Two are due out this year (greater daemons) AFAIK, and we've seen pics of 1
> 
> I will just reiterate I DO NOT KNOW THE TIMEFRAME of these releases, I've been out of the loop for some time. I can only assume that Lords of Wargaming have the Apr/May Admech correct (I'd heard April) but I've no idea of the schedule or indeed order of the other stuff.
> 
> I guess Patriarch, Magus, Hybrids, and Limo might just about make that a Harlequin sized release?
> 
> Totally (well not totally actually) unrelated I did hear that actual CODEXes? (CODices?) god know s the plural, might soon be a thing of the past. with all rules being in box leaflets. Some might even contain 2 sets of rules, one for 40k and one for 30k But I'm not 100% on this.
> 
> 
> via Harry on Warseer (trying to clear up the Mark 9 armour debate that keeps coming back)
> I think I can clear this one up.
> It would seem duffybear heard a rumour about new space marines. He naturally assumed these were what came next .... mark 9
> However it did not occur to him that what his rumour was about was what came before .....
> 
> I think these rumours ARE part of the same thing.
> 
> I think Duffy's rumours are about the new space marines for THIS .... for 30K
> So that would make it not mark 9 but something like Mark 3 / Mark 4 ? armour. (Or whatever armour it was 30K ...someone will have to help me out with that)
> 
> The armour is a simpler, earlier version of the power armour we all know and love.
> It looks a bit like something Tony Stark might have knocked up in the desert.






> Summary
> put together by drbored
> 
> -In No Particular Order-
> Adeptus Mechanicus Codex & models (full release)
> Genestealer Cult Codex & models (Harelquin sized release)
> Deathwatch Codex & models (Harelquin sized release)
> Horus Heresy Standalone box game, on sale for a few months, then models become part of 30k range - Mark 4 + Cataphract armors featured.
> Assassins Standalone box game, on sale for a few months, then models become part of the 40k range.
> 
> Also of note:
> Greater Daemons all complete
> Dark Angels later in the year
> 
> Tzeentch later in the year


----------



## venomlust

:good::good::good::good:


----------



## Uveron

Could be End Times... In fact most likely to be End Times.


----------



## Zion

Uveron said:


> Could be End Times... In fact most likely to be End Times.


Archaon is supposed to be March.


----------



## Uveron

Zion said:


> Archaon is supposed to be March.


The WD on the 28th of Feb saying that it will be out the week later is the 7th of march for the 'drop day'.

Edit: The Rumours were saying 'Some time in March', and the WD on the 28th would put Pre-Orders up may be 2 Days before March.. So I think we are well in the window.


----------



## venomlust

I wasn't really thinking about which thread I put the pic into, to be honest. I guess it would have made more sense in WFB.

I'm still very doubtful CSM are getting anything new any time soon.

Buuuuuut: BLOODTHIRSTER IZZA COMIN'!


----------



## Uveron

venomlust said:


> I'm still very doubtful CSM are getting anything new any time soon.


If its just a new book, and may be one or two clampacks. It would not surprise me to see something in the next few months..


----------



## GuiltySparc

venomlust said:


> I wasn't really thinking about which thread I put the pic into, to be honest. I guess it would have made more sense in WFB.
> 
> I'm still very doubtful CSM are getting anything new any time soon.
> 
> Buuuuuut: BLOODTHIRSTER IZZA COMIN'!


noooooo, i want me some zerkernaughts


----------



## venomlust

GuiltySparc said:


> noooooo, i want me some zerkernaughts


You and me both, friend. I just won't hold my breath.


----------



## Zion

> _*via Steve the Warboss 2-22-2015*_
> -May is one of two months in the calender year when employee Holiday leave is prohibited.
> -Look for the Plastic Horus Heresy boxed game before the end of May
> – Look for LotR , Hobbit, and and all things Tolkien related to move from retails positions to GW direct only.​


Actually the timing of this would makes sense. It's right before the end of the fiscal year and would bump sales right at the end of GW's fiscal year.


----------



## Zion

From Nightfury on Natfka:



> Despite all these wonderful rumor releases it would seem the next 40k campaign has been forgotten.. it will be a summer kick off just like stormclaw/red waaggh was..
> 
> the only thing i can confirm for 40k is a new imperial supplement. codex but i haven't been told one way or the other if it will be called skitarri.


----------



## Brother Cato

The other leaks there seem to suggest the AdMech to be named either Codex: Skiitari or Codex: Legio Cybernetica. Personally leaning towards Skiitari unless I see otherwise.


----------



## Vaz

Why are people so incapable of even calling things their correct terminology?


----------



## Brother Cato

Vaz said:


> Why are people so incapable of even calling things their correct terminology?


Because as of right now, there are two or three differant names going around, and until we hear a more solid book name, well...


----------



## Garviel loken.

So do these rumours about GW releasing a horus heresy boxset have any validity?


----------



## Zion

Garviel loken. said:


> So do these rumours about GW releasing a horus heresy boxset have any validity?


Hastings confirmed it. The man has one of the best rumor track records period.


----------



## Zion

From Natfka:


> via Steve the Warboss on Faeit 212
> I have some new Infos from my source:
> 
> -Gaming Set Includes a Suppliment for the Age of Darkness
> -Rules and a Dettachment for Playing Legio Astartes and Xenos in the Past of 40k
> -A new Allied Matrix including Xenos of the 31st Millenium
> -Very generic Dataslates for the Models, only the featured Characters will have specific Background, but can used for any Legion
> -Unlike the previous Sets, the Squads will have no unique Leaders, only names "Sergeant"
> -Box will include 6 versions of new Sprues
> 
> 
> THE FOLLOWING ARE SPECULATIONS BY ME, NO RUMORS:
> -When the Box will be very generic, the Decal sheet can have possible Symbols and Markings for 5 or 6 Legions
> -A Matrix with Xenos means focusing on the great crusade
> -6 new Sprues, I think 1x MK2 Marines, 1x Mk4 Marines, 1x Terminators, 1x Contemptor 2x Characters
> 
> If this true, the box will be awesome


----------



## Matcap

Holy crap, if the speculations on contents are correct... That would be an insta buy for me!


----------



## Brother Cato

Iunno about HH. Given Steve's speculation, could it be we are getting a "Black Box" version of Space Crusade?


----------



## Bindi Baji

It's about time we started seeing some more Corvus love before I have to go all noodle doodle and start throwing my own shit at GW HQ (not serious for benefit of GCHQ)


----------



## Brother Cato

I guess this is WHFB too, but since Chaos Demons are also 40K, I figured I'd leave this here -



An anonymous source on Faeit 212 said:


> I got a good piece of news from a friend who works out of GW in Nottingham, He claims "new GUO coming in a month, maybe 6 weeks. Its a much much bigger model, posed in a similar fashion to the FW one but seems to have Nurglings spread around the base and guts. Theres some head variations too.


----------



## Tawa

> -6 new Sprues, I think 1x MK2 Marines, 1x Mk4 Marines, 1x Terminators, 1x Contemptor 2x Characters



A Contemptor _*sprue*_ you say.....? :shok:


----------



## Zion

Brother Cato said:


> I guess this is WHFB too, but since Chaos Demons are also 40K, I figured I'd leave this here -


Wouldn't surprise me too much. I want a new Keeper of Secrets though.



Tawa said:


> A Contemptor _*sprue*_ you say.....? :shok:


If true it's probably more like a snapfit model.


----------



## Bindi Baji

Zion said:


> If true it's probably more like a snapfit model.


I have seen murmerings of this before, but considering how well forgeworld do out of them, 
it would be somewhat surprising........


----------



## Zion

Bindi Baji said:


> I have seen murmerings of this before, but considering how well forgeworld do out of them,
> it would be somewhat surprising........


I was just speaking if it's a single sprue is all.

Also FW casts in resin which has different mold tolerances that allow things like undercuts that plastic can't allow.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Brother Cato said:


> I guess this is WHFB too, but since Chaos Demons are also 40K, I figured I'd leave this here -


Huh. I thought the rumors from the past year or so about "an awesome GUO mini!" were really the Glottkin. Still, given the release of the Bloodthirster that's coming up, I wouldn't be too surprised. I feel like Nurgle's time to shine is kind of already past, and would expect to see a KoS or LoC first... but GW frequently surprises us all, so I wouldn't put it past them to return to Nurgle there for a bit.


----------



## Tawa

Zion said:


> If true it's probably more like a snapfit model.


Yeah, but still..... :good:


----------



## Badknox

so I wonder when the potential plastic loc will come around again that was rumored to be released around the summer campaign when that was a thing. I'm ok with the snap fit, I mean look at all the people who had issues with the drop pod and it also makes it more difficult to create custom poses, but the detail has been incredible of late.


----------



## Bindi Baji

Zion said:


> I was just speaking if it's a single sprue is all.
> 
> Also FW casts in resin which has different mold tolerances that allow things like undercuts that plastic can't allow.


Ah, I see the mistake, I wasn't paying attention,
you were talking about the boxset, I missed the point slightly.........


----------



## Zion

A (at the time of this post) working placeholder page: http://www.games-workshop.com/en-US/The-Horus-Heresy


----------



## Uveron

Zion said:


> A (at the time of this post) working placeholder page: http://www.games-workshop.com/en-US/The-Horus-Heresy


Well.. May be its related to the books?.. But yes that is a touch 'confirming'


----------



## Brother Cato

I see nothing but the usual GW Website header when I click the link.


----------



## Zion

Uveron said:


> Well.. May be its related to the books?.. But yes that is a touch 'confirming'


Not related to the books as far as we can tell, those have a section and splitting it into a new section would be silly.

Add in the screenshot of about a week ago where someone saw a second scenery button that had the "Horus Heresy" tag pop up on a mouse over and it looks like they're working on updating the store for the new line of products.



Brother Cato said:


> I see nothing but the usual GW Website header when I click the link.


Why do you think I called it a "placeholder"? It's not redirecting you to the front page like a bad link does.


----------



## Brother Cato

Zion said:


> Why do you think I called it a "placeholder"? It's not redirecting you to the front page like a bad link does.


I guess, but you'd have thought there'd be...something there.


----------



## Zion

Brother Cato said:


> I guess, but you'd have thought there'd be...something there.


It existing _is_ something.


----------



## Uveron

Zion said:


> It existing _is_ something.


Its a bit odd for it to be on the live site. 

I would presume they have test-servers for this type of thing? May be if its a bigger change (Like FW merging with GW) then I could see little scraps geting through.


----------



## Bindi Baji

That's a pretty clear find then.....


----------



## Zion

From BoLS:


> _*via Voices in the Trees*_
> – New Kroot miniatures have been physically sighted in various staged of the development process
> – Multiple new kits are coming in what looks like a “full army (aka Harlequin sized) release.
> – Many of the units from the old Kroot mercenaries list will reappear.
> – The army will receive at least one large centerpiece kit that hails from the Kroot homeworld of Pech
> – This new army is believed to be scheduled well past 9th Edition, so look for it at the very end of this year, or shortly thereafter.
> These rumors are rated above average coming from known sources.


----------



## venomlust

For a second I read that as after 40k 9th edition.

It would be insane even by GW's standards to give us 2 new editions in one year :laugh:.

I'd be down to play Kroot. I think they're awesome.


----------



## Zion

venomlust said:


> For a second I read that as after 40k 9th edition.
> 
> It would be insane even by GW's standards to give us 2 new editions in one year :laugh:.
> 
> I'd be down to play Kroot. I think they're awesome.


A mini-dex _would_ be the best way to bring them back. Looks like GW is bringing back the old WD armies.


----------



## Brother Cato

Zion said:


> A mini-dex _would_ be the best way to bring them back. Looks like GW is bringing back the old WD armies.


Yet another thing GW values more than Sisters of Battle :biggrin:


----------



## Zion

I think GW values money and is trying to tap into some untapped markets right now.


----------



## Bindi Baji

*waits patiently for Codex: Slann and Codex: Zoats*


----------



## Zion

Bindi Baji said:


> *waits patiently for Codex: Slann and Codex: Zoats*


So this one got a small shot in the knees since Hastings mentioned that Kroot Mercs wasn't getting a release as far as he know.

Doesn't mean it's impossible, just that he didn't know about it.


----------



## ntaw

Zion said:


> Looks like GW is bringing back the old WD armies.


So.....

...
...
...


Squats?


----------



## Zion

ntaw said:


> So.....
> 
> ...
> ...
> ...
> 
> 
> Squats?


*sets clock back*


----------



## Creon

Zion said:


> A (at the time of this post) working placeholder page: http://www.games-workshop.com/en-US/The-Horus-Heresy



Expurgated. Either a mistake, or a mistake they fixed.


----------



## Zion

Creon said:


> Expurgated. Either a mistake, or a mistake they fixed.


Or hidden because they were working on it and didn't expect people to notice/find it.


----------



## Zion

From Natfka:


> *Great Unclean One*
> via an anonymous source on Faeit 212
> 
> I got a good piece of news from a friend who works out of GW in Nottingham, He claims "new GUO coming in a month, maybe 6 weeks. Its a much much bigger model, posed in a similar fashion to the FW one but seems to have Nurglings spread around the base and guts. Theres some head variations too.


----------



## Brother Cato

Zion said:


> From Natfka:


Already posted this one. A few days ago no less.


----------



## Zion

Brother Cato said:


> Already posted this one. A few days ago no less.


Sorry, blanked out on that.


----------



## Brother Cato

Zion said:


> Sorry, blanked out on that.


It's fine. I'm just gonna assume it's a slow news day :biggrin:


----------



## Zion

Looks like IA11 might be next on the update list (after Vraks) for FW.


----------



## Brother Cato

Zion said:


> Looks like IA11 might be next on the update list (after Vraks) for FW.


To be fair, they did the same thing for IA8 not so long ago, and the Chaos Dwarfs book even longer ago. I think FW is just clearing house.


----------



## Zion

Brother Cato said:


> To be fair, they did the same thing for IA8 not so long ago, and the Chaos Dwarfs book even longer ago. I think FW is just clearing house.


I highly doubt that they're "clearing house". 

And Fantasy got completely dropped not that long ago so FW could handle the Heresy stuff better. Plus the Fantasy stuff wasn't selling that well.


----------



## Brother Cato

Zion said:


> I highly doubt that they're "clearing house".
> 
> And Fantasy got completely dropped not that long ago so FW could handle the Heresy stuff better. Plus the Fantasy stuff wasn't selling that well.


I also highly doubt they're making their way towards re-releasing it. It would be the best move, but they're still missing a few other books. IA 8 comes to mind.


----------



## Zion

Brother Cato said:


> I also highly doubt they're making their way towards re-releasing it. It would be the best move, but they're still missing a few other books. IA 8 comes to mind.


Seeing as they consolidated Vraks to a single book, I can see them working their way through and working on updating it.


----------



## Brother Cato

Zion said:


> Seeing as they consolidated Vraks to a single book, I can see them working their way through and working on updating it.


Which leaves the question - IA 8 is gone, when is that due for an updated rerelease?


----------



## Zion

Brother Cato said:


> Which leaves the question - IA 8 is gone, when is that due for an updated rerelease?


I'd say probably in the next year or so.


----------



## neferhet

From an user on BoLS

"via Voices in the Trees

– New Kroot miniatures have been physically sighted in various staged of the development process

– Multiple new kits are coming in what looks like a “full army (aka Harlequin sized) release.

– Many of the units from the old Kroot mercenaries list will reappear.

– The army will receive at least one large centerpiece kit that hails from the Kroot homeworld of Pech

– This new army is believed to be scheduled well past 9th Edition, so look for it at the very end of this year, or shortly thereafter.

These rumors are rated above average coming from known sources."

I hate all this xeno scum love, when i'm still here waiting for legions of chaos.
Honestly, who cares about frigging Kroot (groot??)??? :ireful2: Might as well be Zoidberg.








Emperor be damned.


----------



## Bindi Baji

neferhet said:


> From an user on BoLS
> 
> "via Voices in the Trees
> 
> – New Kroot miniatures have been physically sighted in various staged of the development process
> 
> – Multiple new kits are coming in what looks like a “full army (aka Harlequin sized) release.
> 
> – Many of the units from the old Kroot mercenaries list will reappear.
> 
> – The army will receive at least one large centerpiece kit that hails from the Kroot homeworld of Pech
> 
> – This new army is believed to be scheduled well past 9th Edition, so look for it at the very end of this year, or shortly thereafter.
> 
> These rumors are rated above average coming from known sources."
> 
> I hate all this xeno scum love, when i'm still here waiting for legions of chaos.
> Honestly, who cares about frigging Kroot (groot??)??? :ireful2: Might as well be Zoidberg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emperor be damned.


Already posted about two pages back....


----------



## neferhet

woops, missed that


----------



## Brother Cato

It really is a slow day at the office it seems. I blame you, End Times! :biggrin:


----------



## otasolgryn

ill go for a zoidberg codex.


----------



## Bindi Baji

neferhet said:


> woops, missed that


several hail marys and a pint of tequila should be enough repentance


----------



## SwedeMarine

Bindi Baji said:


> several hail marys and a pint of tequila should be enough repentance


the tequila must come before the hail marys, and they must be said before the effects wear off.


----------



## neferhet

otasolgryn said:


> ill go for a zoidberg codex.


excellent choice, sir, excellent indeed


----------



## neferhet

SwedeMarine said:


> the tequila must come before the hail marys, and they must be said before the effects wear off.


sunday night i'll try my repentance. but i warn you: i'm for chaos, it might not work for me!


----------



## Bindi Baji

neferhet said:


> sunday night i'll try my repentance. but i warn you: i'm for chaos, it might not work for me!


hence the tequila, 
if that's not chaotic enough try several Hail Boris's wearing a gas mask full of tequila instead


----------



## Brother Cato

While not exclusive to 40K, it was ambiguous enough to warrant a mention here. Straight from that wretched hive of scum and villiany we all love (no, not that one. Not that one either. Yes, that one!).



an anonymous source on Faeit 212 said:


> There are 4 key release dates and even showed me the calendar with "red releases" for this
> year. The first of which is coming in the first week of may. He also lead me to believe there would be heresy campaign in stores.


----------



## Bindi Baji

Brother Cato said:


> Yes, that one!).


Codex: France?

zut alors!


----------



## Tawa

Bindi Baji said:


> Codex: France?
> 
> zut alors!


So that would be a load of fortifications that your opponent can completely ignore, and is allowed to start the game behind you....?


----------



## Zion

Tawa said:


> So that would be a load of fortifications that your opponent can completely ignore, and is allowed to start the game behind you....?


Before the game begin you roll a d6 for each unit and on a 2+ they surrender and you get a VP, on a 1 they don't surrender and must play as normal. If they would fail a morale test during the game you roll the surrender check again. Unlike every other codex in the game you can't lost by running out of units through surrendering or losing them as casualties.


----------



## Tawa

Zion said:


> Before the game begin you roll a d6 for each unit and on a 2+ they surrender and you get a VP, on a 1 they don't surrender and must play as normal. If they would fail a morale test during the game you roll the surrender check again. Unlike every other codex in the game you can't lost by running out of units through surrendering or losing them as casualties.


Seems legit.


----------



## Zion

From Natfka:


> *via an anonymous source on Faeit 212*
> There are 4 key release dates and even showed me the calendar with "red releases" for this
> year. The first of which is coming in the first week of may. He also lead me to believe there would be heresy campaign in stores.
> 
> May 1st - heresy
> May 8th - heresy
> 
> June 5th - ???
> July 10th - WFB


----------



## Brother Cato

Zion said:


> From Natfka:


Four posts above you, Zion. Four. Posts :biggrin:


----------



## bitsandkits

Brother Cato said:


> Four posts above you, Zion. Four. Posts :biggrin:


its five and you didnt give the dates or what they relate to


----------



## Brother Cato

bitsandkits said:


> its five and you didnt give the dates or what they relate to


Ah, yes. Forgive me, we've copied two different posts relating to the same thing.


----------



## bitsandkits

Brother Cato said:


> Ah, yes. Forgive me, we've copied two different posts relating to the same thing.


no worries, its very exciting either way, if we do see 30k in plastic i may actually be able to afford a holiday this year!


----------



## Brother Cato

bitsandkits said:


> no worries, its very exciting either way, if we do see 30k in plastic i may actually be able to afford a holiday this year!


And hopefully I won't have to pay £9001 to start a Space Wolves Legion list*.

*Yes I know they won't be around until Prospero, so I'm using Standard Legion Rules until the official Rules for Space Wolves hit.


----------



## Zion

From Natfka:


> via a Reader here on Faeit 212
> confirmed that HH was coming to regular GW stores.
> 
> A starter box set for 2 players with 'generic', non-Legion specific Heresy-era units is coming in May. Wasn't specific on plans beyond that, apart from that FW will take care of Legion-specific upgrade packs, unique units and any other stuff that GW doesn't want to run in plastic.
> 
> Apparently the demand for HH stuff has been so intense GW is centralizing the range.
> Didn't mention anything about FW in stores though.


----------



## Garviel loken.

Zion said:


> From Natfka:


How reliable is this


----------



## Vaz

pretty accurate

many of the none legion specific kits have dropped off the radar aside from things like the generic infantry kits, which are only really bought for their legs these days (despoilers for the running legs eg). GW producing these in plastic makes it a more accessible leap into the game rather than having to dump £90 into one 10 man tactical squad armed only with bolters and no designated command models like Vexilla, Vox or Sergeant.


----------



## Kreuger

Then I'm looking forward to this. Baroque armour here I come!


----------



## Stormxlr

What can we speculate about the rules though? Will GW come out with their own Legion books or resell FW ones?


----------



## bitsandkits

i have to admit im skeptical about this rumour, HH is doing very well for forgeworld, there entire focus seems to have shifted that way at the moment, which is cool, im not saying it isnt possible, just seems unlikely, that said this isnt the first time GW have dome something to point more fans towards FW, Appocalypse 1.0 really opened the door for forge world, before that people really didnt "game" with both ranges , from a buseness point of veiw it makes perfect sense, the iconic armour from that period of warhammer history are really well liked, almost all of it is cad desinged these days so they can easily crankout a load of marine models, marine sales have fallen lately as people are enjoying a real diverse set of quality alternative fully plastic non imperial armies for the first time and to be fair GW need something to fill the gap of Hobbit, so makes sense, how far they go remains to be seen, but as we have rumours of mechanium army in the works and kroot warbands i wouldnt count anything out at this point.
not to mention plastic HH models will be a huge FU to many third party sellers of non GW components, after all what would be your choice, a third party conversion or genuine GW plastic fully official minis with 100s of components on the sprue?


----------



## Brother Cato

I'm still expecting something HH related, but not a Starter HH Box. For all we know, GW might turn around and do a "Black Box" re-release of Space Crusade at this point.


----------



## Brother Cato

Actually on that note, Larry has some words for us -




Larry Vela on Bols said:


> Horus Heresy Starter Set
> 2 sides, Identically Equipped
> Models are NOT legion marked.
> Generic Heresy-era models.
> 
> – Early Heresy mark armor Astartes x20
> – Cataphractii Terminators x5
> – Contemptor Dreadnought x1
> – Praetor x1


----------



## bitsandkits

Brother Cato said:


> Actually on that note, Larry has some words for us -


well if larry has put his name to it, consider me a happy dude, i really may get a holiday this year, i might even leave the country!


----------



## Bindi Baji

What do Curly and Moe have to say?

For the first time since Space Hulk was re-re-released (not the last one, the one before)
I am actually excited about a GW product, and I say this as someone with an entirely Corvus armoured army.....


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

The question I have, concerning what Larry posted on BoLS, is if that is the entire box set or the army contents for each side?


----------



## Zion

bitsandkits said:


> i have to admit im skeptical about this rumour, HH is doing very well for forgeworld, there entire focus seems to have shifted that way at the moment, which is cool, im not saying it isnt possible, just seems unlikely, that said this isnt the first time GW have dome something to point more fans towards FW, Appocalypse 1.0 really opened the door for forge world, before that people really didnt "game" with both ranges , from a buseness point of veiw it makes perfect sense, the iconic armour from that period of warhammer history are really well liked, almost all of it is cad desinged these days so they can easily crankout a load of marine models, marine sales have fallen lately as people are enjoying a real diverse set of quality alternative fully plastic non imperial armies for the first time and to be fair GW need something to fill the gap of Hobbit, so makes sense, how far they go remains to be seen, but as we have rumours of mechanium army in the works and kroot warbands i wouldnt count anything out at this point.
> not to mention plastic HH models will be a huge FU to many third party sellers of non GW components, after all what would be your choice, a third party conversion or genuine GW plastic fully official minis with 100s of components on the sprue?





Brother Cato said:


> I'm still expecting something HH related, but not a Starter HH Box. For all we know, GW might turn around and do a "Black Box" re-release of Space Crusade at this point.


It's supposed to be a board game that will turn into a stand alone model release after six months according to Hastings (same for the Assassins). I don't see it replacing anything other than the basic, core Marine models for the Heresy, with FW covering all the specialized units, the shoulder pad kits and so on.

Time will tell but I'm setting a low expectations on the scope of this.


----------



## Brother Cato

Zion said:


> It's supposed to be a board game that will turn into a stand alone model release after six months according to Hastings (same for the Assassins). I don't see it replacing anything other than the basic, core Marine models for the Heresy, with FW covering all the specialized units, the shoulder pad kits and so on.
> 
> Time will tell but I'm setting a low expectations on the scope of this.


Allow me to join you there with some popcorn. As you say it's a Board Game, I'm starting to lean more towards the opinion that this "Horus Heresy Box" is infact a Black Box re-release of Space Crusade.

Y'know, this thing -

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uozIWK51x58


----------



## Zion

People made that mistake before and got Dreadfleet. Aim lower young grasshopper.


----------



## Brother Cato

Zion said:


> People made that mistake before and got Dreadfleet. Aim lower young grasshopper.


My expectations are a lot lower. Honestly if that does happen or not, my reaction would be Dull Surprise.

Case and point:


----------



## Zion

Exactly. Yahtzee nailed it there.


----------



## Brother Cato

On that note, this just in from Steve:



Steve the Warboss on Faeit 212 said:


> In the last Time, there were many speculations of the Box Content. Here are some Informations from my Sources.
> 
> -2 Generic Legio Astartes Armies
> -20x Tactical Marines (2 Sprues)
> -5x Cataphractii Terminators (1 Spure)
> -1x Contemptor Dreadnought (1 Sprue)
> -2x Legio Centurions (both with options for Consul options, 2 identical Sprues)
> -Transfer Sheet with Symbols of 3 Loyal and 3 Traitor Legions
> -Suppliment includes a summary of the great crusade with important events and timeline
> -Description of the Legions from the Decal Sheet with small history of them


----------



## Kreuger

Any guesses on what this would cost?

I'm thinking $200 or so.


----------



## Garviel loken.

Kreuger said:


> Any guesses on what this would cost?
> 
> I'm thinking $200 or so.


Well DV is around $180 i believe. Seeing this has a few more models, and being brand new models, i would guess around $250


----------



## bitsandkits

so does the box have 2 lots of that list in it? or that list divided in two to make two armies?


----------



## Brother Cato

bitsandkits said:


> so does the box have 2 lots of that list in it? or that list divided in two to make two armies?


That would be my best guess for the time being.


----------



## bitsandkits

If it turns out to be a board game that would be awesome, could also mean we see it been pushed into actual shops and toy store chains, which for those who are two young to remember or those who forgot was how the golden age of GW started!


----------



## DaisyDuke

bitsandkits said:


> If it turns out to be a board game that would be awesome, could also mean we see it been pushed into actual shops and toy store chains, which for those who are two young to remember or those who forgot was how the golden age of GW started!


To true....
It was space crusade that got me in to 40k. And I would have been 11 or 12... and now I am 35


----------



## Zion

> *via Voices in the Trees 4-10-2015**Plastic Heresy Standalone Kits (Age of Darkness) Details*
> *Marine Squad Kit: *10 marines, Mk II-IV variants, bits for sergeant, communications, and banner bearer. Bolters or bolt pistol/chainsword for all. Combi weapon bits for sergeant. Pistols for sergeant include Grav, plasma, flame, and volkite. Power sword or fist for sergeant. Marine bits are compatible with current 40k bits. £35
> *Cataphractii Terminator Squad Kit:* 5 Models. Bits for sergeant including grenade harness, power sword, combi weapon bits, volkite weapon. Marine bits include combibolters, chainfists, power fists, heavy Flamer, auto cannon, plasma blaster, lightning claws, and thunder hammer. (no storm shields) shoulders are 2 part to accept FW legion shoulders. £40
> *Contemptor Pattern Dreadnought Kit:* Heavy heavy bolter, 2 fists with weapon variants (Bolter, plasma, flame, Melta) (no claw fingers), las cannon, and multimelta. Arms are universal, and compatible with FW upgrade bits. Includes legion decal sheet. £40
> *Deimos Pattern Rhino (or Predator) Kit:* Includes dozer blade, Smoke launchers, HK, TL Bolter, heavy Bolter, havok launcher, flamer. Will be compatible with FW upgrade kits for predator, whirlwind, razorback. £30
> 
> 
> *RELIABILITY:* _This set of rumor is rated: POSSIBLE, coming from a mixture of known and unknown sources. Caveat Emptor_​


From Facebook:


Lords of Wargaming said:


> All these rumor sites said Sisters of Battle in May and now it's Horus Heresy plastics. I wonder what they will say next?
> 
> You will see a new Space Marine codex before you see Horus Heresy plastics.
> 
> Shit, you will see a Tau codex before you see plastic Horus Heresy.





> *Rene Ferrer:* So you're saying there won't be plastic Horus Heresy miniatures at all?
> 
> *Lords of War:* Gaming There will be....
> *
> Rene Ferrer:* Just not this year, I take it?
> *
> Lords of War Gaming:* They will be this year and next.
> 
> *Rene Ferrer:* Whoa, so we're looking at Space Marines, Dark Angels, AND Tau along with some plastic Horus Heresy this year?
> 
> * Lords of War Gaming:* DA I don't know about. Could see Eldar..


So that's where we stand now.


----------



## Tawa

Here you go brofus! @Logaan


----------



## SwedeMarine

If there's truth to any of this (i never listen to rumors without a bag of rock salt)i would gladly shell out 200$ for it. and you want to throw a plastic contemptor in there for me? i mean in all honesty thats not much of a thing to think about other than "I can live on ramen till this comes out. surely I can, I went to college after all"


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

Gee, if any of its true then things will get interesting.


----------



## venomlust

_Now_ things are getting interesting...

***Busts out the circle of bloody skulls and begins chanting as the acolytes bring the Eldar children in for the blood ritual***

Hey, somebody hand me a hammer!


----------



## Bindi Baji

venomlust said:


> _Now_ things are getting interesting...
> 
> ***Busts out the circle of bloody skulls and begins chanting as the acolytes bring the Eldar children in for the blood ritual***
> 
> Hey, somebody hand me a hammer!


Warhammer: Noah and the Blood Flood?


----------



## venomlust

Bindi Baji said:


> Warhammer: Noah and the Blood Flood?


Gather before ye two of every skull!


----------



## DaisyDuke

venomlust said:


> _Now_ things are getting interesting...
> 
> ***Busts out the circle of bloody skulls and begins chanting as the acolytes bring the Eldar children in for the blood ritual***
> 
> Hey, somebody hand me a hammer!


The rumered bezerkers perhaps?
....or more blood angels?


----------



## venomlust

I think the easiest and most likely thing from GW would be dataslates for the new Bloodthirster(s).

Then there is still the ephemeral Khorne supplement that has been kicked around the rumor mill for the past year or whatever. Holding my breath ... now!:wacko:


----------



## World Eater XII

Plastic 30k?

SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY!


----------



## Brother Cato

World Eater XII said:


> Plastic 30k?
> 
> SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY!


*Proceeds to Take Money* :biggrin:


----------



## World Eater XII

Yeah buddy, GW is going to cash cow me all the way, specially at quarterly bonus time!


----------



## Brother Cato

I know there's been a bit of scuttlebutt about a new Tau, Marine and Eldar Codex lately. However, Nightfury (as is unfortunately his style) has a few words to say on this regard:



> You won't get any new tau or eldar codex's. Supplements or data slates sure but an entirely new codex isn't happening anytime soon


In short - we might see something like a Suppliment: Biel-Tan or a Suppliment: Races of the Empire this year, but as for actual Codexes? Not happening. Besides, with Codex: Necrons released, that makes everyone bar Sisters updated to hardback and ready for 7th.


----------



## Vaz

Being fair, a supplement may be like the Tyranids supplement giving them ~5 (?) new models, and a good half dozen formations.


----------



## Bindi Baji

Brother Cato said:


> but as for actual Codexes? Not happening.


A plan (almost ten years ago) was to get to the point where codex updates happen every couple of years without the need to add too many new models each time, 
I think we are at that point now...........


----------



## ntaw

Bindi Baji said:


> without the need to add too many new models each time, I think we are at that point now...........


Well, Necrons sure got that treatment. They already had some cool stuff to be sure, but -one- HQ model? Right.


----------



## MidnightSun

Zion said:


> People made that mistake before and got Dreadfleet. Aim lower young grasshopper.


Just when you thought Forge World wrote crap, horribly imbalanced rules, GW gives 30k the Dreadfleet treatment...


----------



## Brother Cato

Vaz said:


> Being fair, a supplement may be like the Tyranids supplement giving them ~5 (?) new models, and a good half dozen formations.


That was a Campaign Book, but I see your point. Just don't expect any major Codex Releases this year.



Bindi Baji said:


> A plan (almost ten years ago) was to get to the point where codex updates happen every couple of years without the need to add too many new models each time,
> I think we are at that point now...........


Pretty much. They had the chance to do so with the Dark Eldar and 'Cron books, but opted instead to give units that lacked a model models (Voidraven), replace Finecast (Necron Lord) and cut unit options (most infamously Vect).


----------



## Vaz

Bindi Baji said:


> Warhammer: Noah and the Blood Flood?


Well, 40 days and 40 nights is time enough at least one of those that times of the month.


----------



## Zion

Brother Cato said:


> I know there's been a bit of scuttlebutt about a new Tau, Marine and Eldar Codex lately. However, Nightfury (as is unfortunately his style) has a few words to say on this regard:
> 
> In short - we might see something like a Suppliment: Biel-Tan or a Suppliment: Races of the Empire this year, but as for actual Codexes? Not happening. Besides, with Codex: Necrons released, that makes everyone bar Sisters updated to hardback and ready for 7th.


Interesting. Both Nightfury and Lords of War Gaming have solid track records.

Also "ready for 7th" isn't really a thing. You're either the current edition or your not. And Tau REALLY need an update to balance that mess they call a book. Too many things are auto choices while others are never used.



MidnightSun said:


> Just when you thought Forge World wrote crap, horribly imbalanced rules, GW gives 30k the Dreadfleet treatment...


Not quite. It's a board game they're producing, not a full version of 30k. The point was that assuming they're reviving an old game is silly considering they could just as easily make something else.


----------



## Brother Cato

Zion said:


> Interesting. Both Nightfury and Lords of War Gaming have solid track records.


A lot of people are putting their money on Nightfury however. The difference being Lords of War have gotten things wrong before. Apparently.


----------



## Zion

Next week's WD has rules for 40k in it.


----------



## Bindi Baji

Zion said:


> Next week's WD has rules for 40k in it.


It's just the new LOS rules


and here is the free LOS template that comes with the new WD


----------



## Zion

Bindi Baji said:


> It's just the new LOS rules
> 
> 
> and here is the free LOS template that comes with the new WD
> 
> View attachment 959963802


I'm more willing to believe possible Khorne rules actually.


----------



## Zion

> Via an anonymous source on Faeit 212
> * the next upcoming big release won't be Warhammer Fantasy but something set "in the 40k universe"
> 
> * Warhammer Fantasy isn't expected to be released until the summer like all major GW releases before
> 
> * there is no such a thing as "red dates where managers aren't allowed to take off-days". It's rather a recommendation by HQ to be there


So...Ad Mech coming soon?

EDIT:


nightfury said:


> Id expect the next campaign to start in may or kick off with the admech stuff it falling right on that 6 month curve the campaigns are supposedly following


And older from nightfury:


nightfury said:


> I haven't heard or seen anything about plastic HH so i wouldn't expect it before the summer campaign which incidentally i haven't seen anything on yet either but i was specifically told last year that they have a campaign schedule to do one every 6 months which has held true so far with the insinuation that this summers campaign will be imperial vs chaos. The only thing i can confirm is the upcoming Skitarii release within the next few months with a codex/suppliment release. i was specifically told campaigns would be used to tie releases together like we've already seen so expect AdMech to be part of this next campaign. side note: i know for a fact that plastic Sisters are coming and sculpts/moulds are finished and pre productions are underway though a release date is still well off


----------



## MidnightSun

My uninformed guess would be that the next big drop will be 40k, with the End Times just having finished (am I just not as in tune with GW's zeitgeist as I used to be or was no big deal really made of End Times Archaon?).


----------



## Zion

Next 40k release is supposed to be Ad Mech followed by a campaign box for the summer if I follow nightfury correctly.


----------



## Brother Cato

Zion said:


> Next 40k release is supposed to be Ad Mech followed by a campaign box for the summer if I follow nightfury correctly.


Iunno. Not to doubt the guy with actual sources, but if I was to make an educated guess, AdMech would be April, with Early May at the latest - assuming of course this Book of Khorne actually does release this week.

I don't expect the Book of Khorne to be any more than a week, two tops assuming they take the time to redo things like the Khorne Berzerkers and whatever else might be on people's christmas lists.


----------



## Zion

I won't believe in the BoK until I see pics personally.

Also something, something religious joke.


----------



## otasolgryn

Bindi Baji said:


> It's just the new LOS rules


the what? where did they come from? and why?


----------



## Zion

From the BoLS forums:


> *via Birds in the Trees 3-19-2015 *
> 
> 
> 
> Eldar will receive new miniatures releases this year, but probably not a new codex.
> Eldar will be part of one of the year's two 40K campaign sets.
> 
> Miniatures listed are:
> 
> 1 Small Vehicle box (chatter says a Jetbike based unit)
> 2 5-model infantry boxes (2 more Aspects move to plastic)
> 2 Clampack models (chatter points to 2 updated plastic Phoenix Lords)
> 
> 
> 
> *These rumors are rated: Probable, coming from trusted known sources.*
Click to expand...


----------



## neferhet

This has happened, about a boxed set. seems funny.

via Steve the Warboss on Faeit 212
-Space Marines vs Tau
-Release in Autumn


----------



## Garviel loken.

skitarii...
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-rS5V_mkfCgo/VRAcZwkqEII/AAAAAAAAxhg/SSxmElHDed4/s1600/w9kJqAZ.jpg


----------



## Zion

Garviel loken. said:


> skitarii...
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-rS5V_mkfCgo/VRAcZwkqEII/AAAAAAAAxhg/SSxmElHDed4/s1600/w9kJqAZ.jpg


Check the Ad Mech thread.


----------



## Garviel loken.

Zion said:


> Check the Ad Mech thread.


throne.....

my apologies


----------



## Zion

Garviel loken. said:


> throne.....
> 
> my apologies


It's quite alright.


----------



## Achaylus72

What's happening with Sisters of Battle?


----------



## Zion

Achaylus72 said:


> What's happening with Sisters of Battle?


No idea. Believe me, as soon as I do know I'll be posting all I can find.


----------



## Loli

Achaylus72 said:


> What's happening with Sisters of Battle?


Regarding Sisters we do what we always have done. We wait.


----------



## Xabre

I've caught a few rumors (mostly on FB baords, so SO MUCH salt) about possibly some resculpts of Eldar. Plastic Aspects, and possibly a dual or even triple Jetbike kit (Windriders, Shining Spears, JetCouncil?). Just curious if anyone else had heard anything?


----------



## neferhet

Yeah, eldar resculpt are a rumor going strong in the moment. many aspect are in failcast so...makes sense.

Also, via Bols

"
There are supposed to be 2 boxed sets/campaigns for 40K this year. Here’s the latest on them:


via Steve the Warboss 3-26-2015

Two boxed sets coming this year:

-Dark Angels vs. Chaos Marines (July)
-Space Marines vs. Tau Empire (October)



via Steve the Warboss 3-20-2015

- New boxed set for Warhammer 40,000
– Released autumn 2015
– Space Marines vs Tau
Now if you remember just this week, Lords of War Gaming reported that Tau Empire were one of the upcoming codices getting updated alongside Space Marines.
"


----------



## Asamodai

Lords of War I believe have said the Tau campaign will star the Raven Guard. Hope this is true.


----------



## Zion

> via an anonymous source on Faeit 212
> +Forgeworld on main site confirmed
> + Plastic HH confirmed
> +All resin kits are to be getting a plastic upgrade before 2017
> +This is one of the "Red weeks"
> +More paint colors to come before the year is over
> +the limited edition of the mechanicum codex will be limited only to 1010


----------



## neferhet

Asamodai said:


> Lords of War I believe have said the Tau campaign will star the Raven Guard. Hope this is true.


that would be AWESOME!


----------



## Zion

Asamodai said:


> Lords of War I believe have said the Tau campaign will star the Raven Guard. Hope this is true.


They have nothing on their page that I can find that mentions a campaign.


----------



## Tawa

Plastic HH...... :crazy:

Why "1010" for the AdMech book though?


----------



## Zion

Tawa said:


> Plastic HH...... :crazy:
> 
> Why "1010" for the AdMech book though?


Because binary I bet.


----------



## Tawa

1010 doesn't mean anything. 101 is "p"....


----------



## bitsandkits

Tawa said:


> 1010 doesn't mean anything. 101 is "p"....


maybe its in martian binary


----------



## Asamodai

Zion said:


> They have nothing on their page that I can find that mentions a campaign.


I only have this that was posted on B&C. 










Which I originally found here.

http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/topic/304931-rumours-raven-guard-vs-tau-box-set-in-autumn/page-2

Make of it what you will.


----------



## Garviel loken.

Is there a release date for the plastic hh?


----------



## Zion

Asamodai said:


> I only have this that was posted on B&C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which I originally found here.
> 
> http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/topic/304931-rumours-raven-guard-vs-tau-box-set-in-autumn/page-2
> 
> Make of it what you will.


Hm. Campaign box like Shield of Baal or Deathstorm then. No idea where that was posted though because I didn't see it in their posts.


----------



## Tezdal

Asamodai said:


> I only have this that was posted on B&C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which I originally found here.
> 
> http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/topic/304931-rumours-raven-guard-vs-tau-box-set-in-autumn/page-2
> 
> Make of it what you will.


Isn't there another rumor that it's going to be Dark Angels vs?


----------



## Einherjar667

Tezdal said:


> Isn't there another rumor that it's going to be Dark Angels vs?



I've heard Dark Angels vs Chaos Space Marines


----------



## ntaw

Einherjar667 said:


> I've heard Dark Angels vs Chaos Space Marines


Wait....isn't that what we already have?


----------



## Zion

From Lords of Wargaming via Dakka:


> Lots of new info from Lords of War Gaming
> 
> - Raven Guard vs Tau boxset
> - new Space Marine codex this summer
> - Eldar codex after Ad Mech
> - Tau codex later this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Raven guard vs Tau and should be out before Tau release.
> 
> Don't know about a Raven Guard supplement but Adeptus Astartes: Space Marines will release this summer.
> 
> Yes. After Admech it will be codex Craftworld: Eldar. Plastic jetbikes and Artach._
Click to expand...

https://www.facebook.com/Lordsofwar...&total_comments=15&notif_t=feed_comment_reply


----------



## Einherjar667

ntaw said:


> Wait....isn't that what we already have?


Haha, exactly, but..... what if the Chaos Marines are going to be the Fallen, and it will be a new smaller army ala Militarum Tempestus?

How cool would that be!?

edit: WITH A PLASTIC CYPHER AS THE LE MODEL ON THE CHAOS SIDE!!

....


----------



## Asamodai

Zion said:


> From Lords of Wargaming via Dakka:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Lordsofwar...&total_comments=15&notif_t=feed_comment_reply


I like everything in this post.



Einherjar667 said:


> I've heard Dark Angels vs Chaos Space Marines


I wouldn't be surprised if there was a campaign box that was another extension on Dark Vengeance.


----------



## venomlust

WE SHALL SEE! I'm excited to see the nerf axe chop away at those foul xenos.


----------



## mayegelt

venomlust said:


> WE SHALL SEE! I'm excited to see the nerf axe chop away at those foul xenos.


It would be nice if Tau got a little nudge towards the rest of the codex, rather than being the "Go to" army for everyone for tourneys along with Eldar (and people taking Imperial Knights...).
Oh and Wave Serpents need to be taken down a peg due to the whole stacking buffage of 7th ed making vehicles harder to kill anyway... and jink making it even harder... and the shield making it even better...
I remember back in the day when in Space Marine (precursor to Epic 40,000... but post Epic the original) if you fired your Serpent Shield you didn't get it back for the rest of the game.


----------



## neferhet

mayegelt said:


> I remember back in the day when in Space Marine (precursor to Epic 40,000... but post Epic the original) if you fired your Serpent Shield you didn't get it back for the rest of the game.


which would be fluff adherent 100%, also. dunno why they made the shield into a cannon!


----------



## mayegelt

neferhet said:


> which would be fluff adherent 100%, also. dunno why they made the shield into a cannon!


They probably got better rechargeable batteries for wave serpents in the 8000 or so years between spacemarine and 40k.


----------



## neferhet

lol, indeed. spess marheens got the centurion and the eldar got Duracell!


----------



## Zion

> *via nightfury from the Faeit 212 Comment Section*
> First of all.. the SM codex from last year was written and developed at the same time the 7th editiin was being put together same as all the hardcover codex's that were released last year.. though they do not retain the same format as those released after the 7th drop they are considered by GW to be in essence 7th ed codex and will receive only minor updates or additions via dataslates.. do not expect any complete re-dos until 2017 or there after. i have seen nor heard anything to the contrary.
> 
> In fact i was specifically told that the "core" army books are considered "done" and the focus over the next 18 months will be sub faction supplements and a general focus on splash releases for all armies with "an emphasis on campaigns". No new eldar or SM codex coming for quite awhile, sorry.


Nightfury has a better track record than LoWG right now, so we'll see.


----------



## Uveron

Zion said:


> Nightfury has a better track record than LoWG right now, so we'll see.


Though that comment leaves the door open for a CSM codex, and perhaps Dark Angels. 

Though given the Deamon Kin codex, I do not expect to see a huge change to the CSM codex.


----------



## Bindi Baji

Zion said:


> Nightfury has a better track record than LoWG right now, so we'll see.


heard about a SM codex this year a while back so I would go with LoWG on this occasion (whoever that is)


----------



## Zion

Bindi Baji said:


> heard about a SM codex this year a while back so I would go with LoWG on this occasion (whoever that is)


That'd be Lords of War Gaming.


----------



## Brother Cato

So as dubious as all of this sounds...we need something to talk about.



WhispererofTruth on Dakka said:


> Hehe rumour time. Eldar are coming, but that release list? Err no. 40k release list for the next year and abit ahoy!
> Eldar
> Week1: Plastic Jetbikes/Shining Spears
> Week 2: Clampack Autarch and Codex
> 
> Dark Angels
> Week 1: Tac Squad and Codex
> Week 2: Summer Campaign Book Volume 1: Eldar Admech and DA vs Khorne
> 
> Tzeentch
> Week 1: New Daemon Unit
> Week 2: Lord of Change
> Week 3: Rubric Marines + Campaign Book Volume 2 (DA, Admech, Eldar, Harlequins + Khorne and Tzeentch)(Including a Tzeentch Daemonkin type supplement + rules for the new units.)
> Week 4: Campaign Box: Clampack Sorceror and Chaplain
> 
> Assassin Boxed Game
> Plastic Assassins.
> 
> Tau
> Week1: Campaign Box: Tau vs RG (Plastic Commander and Captain)
> Week2: Clampack Ethereal and Codex
> 
> Deathwatch
> Week 1: Plastic Marines
> Week 2: Plastic Termies
> Week 3: Plastic Vehicle, Codex
> Week 4: Clampack Watch Captain
> 
> Genestealer Cult
> Week1: Hybrids
> Week2: Limo, Codex
> Week3: Clampack Patriarch, Magus and Broodlord re-release
> Genestealers included in dex.
> 
> Horus Heresy
> Week 1: Boxed game.
> 
> Apocalypse
> Week 1: Plastic Nid Dominatrix
> Week 2: Plastic Dias of Destruction. (Including Vect and plastic Court.)
> Week 3: Apocalypse Book.
> 
> Tyranids
> Week1: Codex. Dominatrix added, Genestealers removed.
> 
> For the 2nd half of the list other than what I listed I'm a little hazy on the details. Dates, order etc. Common sense would dictate the new C.SM dex dropping with the box set, but I haven't anything other than: "New Assault Squad." I'm a little reluctant to say this is coming at X time if I'm not even 70% sure. It could also just be down to GW's love of tacking Space Marines onto everything.
> 
> For what's worth I heard the story of the campaign was along the lines of this:
> Spoilers
> Imperium losing, badly. Forces are RG, IG, Knights, Admech and Assassins vs Tau. Assassins try to kill Ethereal. RG go after Commander. Deathwatch deployed to turn the tide.


I would use enough salt to cover the entirety of Holy Terra and then some for this. It could only smell more wishlisty if they added release info for Sisters.


----------



## Bindi Baji

Brother Cato said:


> Tyranids
> Week1: Codex. Dominatrix added, Genestealers removed.


:shok: 
Week2: tyranid warriors removed
Week3: fluffy kittens and ponies added to IG
Week4: GW give entire catalogue out free
Week5: Four riders on horseback seen asking for directions to the Apocalypse in an Scottish Petrol Station
Week6: The Apocalypse
Week7: New 1 Direction album




Brother Cato said:


> I would use enough salt to cover the entirety of Holy Terra and then some for this. It could only smell more wishlisty if they added release info for Sisters.


Salt Lake City, that's what comes to mind...........


----------



## Brother Cato

Bindi Baji said:


> Salt Lake City, that's what comes to mind...........


I don't think Salt Lake City has enough Salt to contain this.


----------



## ntaw

Brother Cato said:


> Assassin Boxed Game
> Plastic Assassins.


This would be cool, if there was any weight to any of these rumours.


----------



## Tawa

ntaw said:


> This would be cool, if there was any weight to any of these rumours.


There's plenty of weight to the rumours.






From all the salt......


----------



## Achaylus72

I predict that Lizardmen will appear in 40K as Chronosaurs, you read it first.


----------



## venomlust

Nerf chronosaurs!


----------



## Einherjar667

Boxed box game


----------



## Brother Cato

Einherjar667 said:


> Boxed box game


Is it a METHUL BAWKZEZ BAWKZ GEHM?


----------



## Tawa

Yo, I heard you like boxed games in your boxed games.....


----------



## Bindi Baji

It's going to be like when you are a kid one of those bright ideas where your parents have put a present in a box, that is in a box, which itself is in several boxes, etc and instead of a great big present it's a fucking pencil case or something


----------



## Brother Cato

Bindi Baji said:


> It's going to be like when you are a kid one of those bright ideas where your parents have put a present in a box, that is in a box, which itself is in several boxes, etc and instead of a great big present it's a fucking pencil case or something


So it's a BAWKZ inside of a BAWKZ inside of a BAWKZ?

Carron be pissed, yo.


----------



## neferhet

via a reader on Faeit 212
Nothing confirmed rule/model wise, but the recent UK deliveries had Khorne 
rubber bracelets as the included freebie. This week theres rubber 
wristbands saying about Change. Tzeentch has been rumoured, and along with 
the "daemon tide" in the back of this weekend's WD, could be the run up to 
something

ALSO

via Steve the Warboss on Faeit 212
EARLY MAY
Codex Eldar (already confirmed by Lords of War)

REST OF MAY
Warhammer 9th

EARLY JUNE
Warhammer Fantasy Content

MID JUNE
Codex Tzeentch Deamonkin

LATE JUNE
40k Expansion Part 1

EARLY JULY
Dark Angels vs. CSM Boxed Set

MID JULY
40k Expansion Part 2

LATE JULY
Warhammer Fantasy Starter Set

AUGUST
Codex Space Marines

SEPTEMBER
Warhammer Fantasy Content

OCTOBER
40k Expansion Part 1
Space Marines vs. Tau Empire Boxed Set


So well, fuck mah balls... a daemonkin book for each god might me incoming.


----------



## Brother Cato

ALL ABOARD THE TZEENCH TRAIN! :biggrin:

(Then again, this whole thing could be his attempt at dicking with us, so...)


----------



## bitsandkits

a deamonkin book for each power is really a no brainer, not doing one for each power would be almost unforgivable, but in my opinion the lack of miniature support for the Khorne book was a huge kick in the balls for Khorne players, OK admittedly the new blood thirster was a nice brucey bonus, but it wasnt a must purchase if you were a khorne player(deamon or marine) the likelyhood being you already own one of the previous incarnations or simply couldnt justify the price on top of the codex,but when GW produced the blood angels codex they got a chapter specific tactical squad and terminator squad, neither of which were really "needed" to produce a blood angel themed army,i consider both these kits as "nice to have", the last deamonkin book would have been an ideal time to finally update the very poor Berserker minis at the very least, or if not them to add a few khorne specific kits that are quite fluffy like berserker terminators, or as was rumored khorne marines riding juggernauts, or even at a stretch a khorne themed chaos marine squad (could even have dual kitted this with berserkers??).

I think if they repeat this again and only release a new greater deamon for £70(or in that ball park) and a deamonkin codex, people will get annoyed, particularly those who want thousand sons minis in plastic not to mention those who want plague marines in plastic, Each of the popular chapters of loyalist marines has a fair number of themed units all of there own, it really is time they made an effort producing either power or legion specific models for chaos players.


----------



## Woodzee316

well that's my June sorted yes bring on the Tzeentch train. maybe my army will be a lot more competitive over just being fun. not that just fun is bad


----------



## Einherjar667

bitsandkits said:


> a deamonkin book for each power is really a no brainer, not doing one for each power would be almost unforgivable, but in my opinion the lack of miniature support for the Khorne book was a huge kick in the balls for Khorne players, OK admittedly the new blood thirster was a nice brucey bonus, but it wasnt a must purchase if you were a khorne player(deamon or marine) the likelyhood being you already own one of the previous incarnations or simply couldnt justify the price on top of the codex,but when GW produced the blood angels codex they got a chapter specific tactical squad and terminator squad, neither of which were really "needed" to produce a blood angel themed army,i consider both these kits as "nice to have", the last deamonkin book would have been an ideal time to finally update the very poor Berserker minis at the very least, or if not them to add a few khorne specific kits that are quite fluffy like berserker terminators, or as was rumored khorne marines riding juggernauts, or even at a stretch a khorne themed chaos marine squad (could even have dual kitted this with berserkers??).
> 
> I think if they repeat this again and only release a new greater deamon for £70(or in that ball park) and a deamonkin codex, people will get annoyed, particularly those who want thousand sons minis in plastic not to mention those who want plague marines in plastic, Each of the popular chapters of loyalist marines has a fair number of themed units all of there own, it really is time they made an effort producing either power or legion specific models for chaos players.


I'd wager that's because other cult choices are in more of a priority need for updating. Berzerkers are at least plastic, plague marines, rubric marines, and noise marines are all in need of the plastic treatment, ESPECIALLY noise marines. I wouldn't lose hope that they will be updated with these daemonkin releases. Just imagine the new codex format using the current noise marine models in their photos. No way, that wouldn't fly. They don't even show up in the C: CSM from 2012! haha. (Other than the gallery.)


----------



## Zion

> *via nightfury on Faeit 212*
> _Hey all.. just as excited for this release as most, not for the regular reasons but because it shows GW is willing to expand and progress an already almost limitless range of models in one of my favorite fictional universes.. so on to the good stuff.. _
> _-expect an official AdMech codex sometime in the future, i can't pin down a date as yet but it will def be coming, with duhduhduhn ....HQ units._
> _-Eldar are def next.. I'm still saying its not a redo of the 2yo codex but more of a sideways re-invisioning of the Iyanden book with the other craft worlds expounded upon. Until we really see the book in hand its a lil up in the air but i expect it to work WITH Codex:Eldar rather than replacing it.. _
> _-also i can't wait for the upcoming Campaign if only to get my hands on some lovely new LE HQ's. _
> _-sidenote: Vect & the dais... on the horizon.. quite possibly as i saw an email subject title yesterday "V w/ D primary context and mockup art" so there's something stirring in commoragh, could be next month but alas it could be next year too, with the way GW works they could slide a one week _
> _-Codexemurig in somewhere without flinching LOL._
> _Happy holidays to all.._


----------



## bitsandkits

Einherjar667 said:


> I'd wager that's because other cult choices are in more of a priority need for updating. Berzerkers are at least plastic, plague marines, rubric marines, and noise marines are all in need of the plastic treatment, ESPECIALLY noise marines. I wouldn't lose hope that they will be updated with these daemonkin releases. Just imagine the new codex format using the current noise marine models in their photos. No way, that wouldn't fly. They don't even show up in the C: CSM from 2012! haha. (Other than the gallery.)


I totally agree, im of the mind that any new codex should have at least three new units as a way of justifying its cost to buy for the player and the work of the writer and artists, the three units could be three clam packs or three dual multipart kits, as you say though the other cult troops do need plastic more than khorne did, a truly themed kit for each of the other three gods in plastic would win over many a chaos fan. Its a no brainer, its as plain as the wart on nurgles ass crack.


----------



## Einherjar667

bitsandkits said:


> I totally agree, im of the mind that any new codex should have at least three new units as a way of justifying its cost to buy for the player and the work of the writer and artists, the three units could be three clam packs or three dual multipart kits, as you say though the other cult troops do need plastic more than khorne did, a truly themed kit for each of the other three gods in plastic would win over many a chaos fan. Its a no brainer, its as plain as the wart on nurgles ass crack.


It's hard to tell lately if the plastic treatment rumors pertain to 40k or Fantasy, as the Blightkings and Wrathmongers are basically God specific WoC Chosen, but didn't we hear some hulabaloo about Nurgle themed marines on newer 32mm bases? I recall that for some reason but maybe I am just pulling things out of the air. 

Tzeentch has definitely come up more than once lately too, so I'd wager we have a good bet that he will get some plastic stuff in the future.


----------



## neferhet

finally they decided to make the pipeline model.











it was about damn time


----------



## Badknox

Einherjar667 said:


> Tzeentch has definitely come up more than once lately too, so I'd wager we have a good bet that he will get some plastic stuff in the future.


as long as you don't think about sisters, this statement will come true. Look how much they were talked about a little while ago then vanished again... are we sure they ever existed? 

As far as plastic troops yeah the khorne ones are a bit dorky but they are plastic... my nurgle marines are mostly lead, which is fine Nurgle is supposed to give you diseases. My thousand sons are just he old single pose bezerkers with the chain sword lopped off and a piece of platicard glued on their helmet with lines etched in... where was I going with this.... oh yeah I think I need some new thousand sons models.


----------



## ntaw

neferhet said:


> finally they decided to make the pipeline model


I would buy this.


----------



## neferhet

quite underwhelming if you ask me. i was hoping for something...more...more..more?They might want 30 € for that pipes.


----------



## ntaw

^ it's all about the cost to pipe ratio. If the cost is high but you get all the pipe you could hope for...see where I'm going with this? :spiteful:


----------



## neferhet

ntaw said:


> see where I'm going with this?


god i hope i don't


----------



## Tawa

I see exactly where you're going with this. The cost to pipe exchange rate with Mrs Tawa is in my favour these days..... :spiteful:



Anyhoo, OT. Not really something I'd splash out on. As previously mentioned, you could build one yourself for next to nothing out of cheap ass plumbing parts......


----------



## Roganzar

Tawa said:


> Anyhoo, OT. Not really something I'd splash out on. As previously mentioned, you could build one yourself for next to nothing out of cheap ass plumbing parts......


But you don't get the pipe control thing-a-ma-gigger. That's clearly worthy of your....*snigger*...I can't do it. Seriously, making your own won't be that hard and probably cost around $10 for something bigger and longer. Guaranteed to please anyone at the table.:laugh:


----------



## Tawa

Roganzar said:


> Seriously, making your own won't be that hard and probably cost around $10 for something bigger and longer. Guaranteed to please anyone at the table.:laugh:


Our lass been bragging again.....? :laugh:


----------



## Woodzee316

would be nice to get some Thousand Sons plastic units. I went to my local GW store to buy a unit of them. but thought better of it as I live in western Australia the cost is insane, $63 for the chaos space marines set, then $36 for the TS upgrade kit so yep $99 au for one unit of Thousand Sons. so yeah i'll be watching for a Thousand Sons only kit. 
that's why I ended up building most of my army via ebay.
hopefully if we do get some new models they wont be any more expensive than the other units.


----------



## Zion

EDIT: Looks like the Plasma Obliterator is sold out.


----------



## Uveron

So whats up next? 

Eldar?


----------



## Einherjar667

Uveron said:


> So whats up next?
> 
> Eldar?


Sounds it, then Dark Angels with WFB 9th ed in May somewhere.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Einherjar667 said:


> WFB 9th ed in May somewhere


This! is what ill be waiting for.


----------



## Einherjar667

SwedeMarine said:


> This! is what ill be waiting for.


SUPPOSEDLY May 2nd and 9th are noted as being special dates.


----------



## Tawa

Gimme the DuneCrawler......


----------

